
Software Developer, Emerging Technologies - paigeferg
https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cesiumcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAL0PulC15iYNIN
======
paigeferg
At Cesium, we are building a platform for creating 3D mapping applications
making innovations in industries like aerospace, construction, and urban
planning; solving problems they didn’t know they had. We’re looking for an
experienced JavaScript developer to help us show clients the potential of
Cesium and why we’re so excited about bringing 3D geospatial technology to
solve real-world problems.

What you will do: Build demos, prototype applications, and concepts to show
off our capabilities, adapting to the needs of different clients and
industries by combining data from multiple sources building a customized,
meaningful experience for users. Apply Cesium’s technology to create prototype
applications for new industries and customers. Have an outsized impact on
future Cesium products and potential of 3D geospatial technology by creating
the first prototypes and concepts. Collaborate with our Communications team to
increase the impact of our demos in the community.

What we are looking for: A skilled JavaScript developer with experience
building interactive web apps (Node.js, LitElement, Redux, or other JavaScript
frameworks and libraries) A continuous learner who loves to explore emerging
technologies, introduce innovations, and take opportunities to learn and
improve their skill set. A clear communicator who can easily explain problems
and solutions in both technical and layman terms. Ability to work in a fast-
paced environment and juggle multiple high-profile projects with competing
deadlines. It’s a bonus to have familiarity with command-line tools and
experience with 3D graphics, game development, or WebGL libraries. While not
required, experience building or using geospatial software or GIS, like GDAL
and QGIS is also a plus.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cesiumcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cesiumcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAL0PulC15iYNIN)

